# Stirling Shipping



## roymuir

Was wondering if anyone had a photo of either of the "Stirling Ash" or "Stirling Cormorant" owned by the above co. a subsidiary of Harrisons of Clyde? 
Many thanks.


----------



## STRAWBERRY

Roy, My Work colleage used to be a skipper on the stirling ships. Captain Ted Toop. Do you know him?


----------



## Charlie_Wood

Roy,

Stirling Cormorant was my first command in 86 and I've put a photo that was taken by Capt Martyn Pacey passing us in the Nordzee Canal on the Stirling Snipe in the offshore gallery for you to copy.

Strawberry, please pass my best and apologies to Ted, I meant to phone him but have lost his number he sent down on a ship recently.

Charlie

I could have sworn we had an offshore section! Special purpose vessels then.


----------



## Keltic Star

Were these the neat little ships that had a flexible drive from an engine (Yanmar, I think) located forward. Understand they went forever on a tank of fuel


----------



## Charlie_Wood

Roy,

I've actually found a photo of the Ash now, so I'll put it in the Special Purposes gallery.

Bob,

I think you're thinking of the IMP class vessels, designed by the late Technical Director of Harrisons(Clyde) Ian Burrows. They had a schottel forward and aft and were highly manouverable with little power and consequent small fuel bills. They were meant for the southern gas fields and proved themselves quite competent but it was difficult to persude oil companies who had conditioned themselves to more space, more power, more everything was the way to go. They all ended up as standby boats I think.

Charlie


----------



## awateah2

I was Mate in the 'Stirling Brig' in 1975, what became of her ?


----------



## macdonald67

Stirling brigo far as i know she is still bobbing about the North sea somewhere was converted into a dive support vessel & renamed the Sea Mussel for a few years and then converted into an offshore supply boat owned by craigs & northstar.


----------



## Thamesphil

Stirling Brig is now owned and operated by the Al Mojil Group in Saudi Arabia and named Al Mojil 41. Not sure exactly in what capacity she is operating though.

Phil


----------



## timo

Roy, have a look at www.images-of-ships.me.uk, you'll find pic's of Stirling vessels there.


----------



## standby dave

*Sea Oyster*

I was on the ship formerly the Sea Oyster and before that I think she was the Ash (not sure) She was the Grampian Sabre owned by Craig Group until sold to Dubai in 2004


----------



## Ian

quite a few of stirling boats in my gallery during drydocking.

cheers tom


----------



## orkneyman

After reading your posts ref the stirling vessels.I was taking the jack up rig Pride Montana out of Dammam port on Tuesday the 10th April i noticed the Al Mojil 41 lying alongside as we passed out of the harbour. I believe this was the Stirling Brig. She has had a lot of modifications done to her and looks as though she is used as dive/maintenence vessel with crane on after deck. I did not get a photo of her but as i am back and fore in this area a lot i will keep a lookout for her and try and get a photo for the SN

Regards
Alan


----------



## jimmyjenk

*BOREAS Class; where are they now ?*

Stirling Brig - now Al Mojil 41. Stirling Ash - now Al Mojil 42. Stirling Sword - now Al Mojil 43. Stirling Eagle - now Al Mojil 44. Stirling Oak - now Offshore Supplier (after many years Seahorse Supplier in Cork). Stirling Rock - now Little Joe.


----------



## roymuir

Thanks very much for all the help gents, very much appreciated.

Regards, Roy.


----------



## david freeman

It costs but Sky Photo's of Kent used to be a good source of photo's


----------



## monty

I think the Seamussel became the Putford Seamussel. An old friend from way back Alan Mayne from South Shields was chief engieer on her until he retired about 2 years ago. Pete


----------



## Joe w

Stirling Cormorant and Stirling Skua are both still alive and kicking renamed after sale from Sterling as the Oil Puma and Oil Panther and working in West Africa where they have been since leaving Immingham in the mid 80's.
I saw the Oil Puma yesterday in fact.


----------



## James MacDonald

awateah2 said:


> I was Mate in the 'Stirling Brig' in 1975, what became of her ?


I also was mate on her in Aug /Oct 1975.(Thumb) Peter Braiswell was Capt


----------



## trevor8869

You must remember me then ,was with Stirling for 25 years as master


----------



## gordy

Trevor, did you do some time on the Stirling Eagle in 1976, out of Aberdeen?
Angus Murray of Stornoway was skipper. I was 2nd engineer.


----------



## trevor8869

Hi Gordy, my brother Colin was Master on the Eagle I was Master on the Ash Skua,Osprey,Tern, Imp ,Sprite and the when they bought out Star I was on the Altair,Aquarius, and spent 6 years on the Morecambe Diver ,


----------



## gordy

Right, I'm getting you mixed up with someone who came out with us for a while to get small ship handling experience. Angus was a brilliant instructor. The C/E, Ian Cameron, reckoned he was the best he'd seen. Mind you I believe all his family were at the fishing so that would explain it!


----------



## trevor8869

I know Ian Cameron he was chief with me on the Skua and I also know Angus , I joined Stirling almost at the begining of the company after leaving Wimpey marine and prior to that IOS Lady boats I know most of the guys in Stirling and enjoyed my 25 years with them ,but I enjoy my retirement more (Thumb) been retired now for 9 years but still like to look around for old shipmates ect.


----------



## gordy

Yeah, retirement's great. I managed to get to get away early from the oil & gas game and have been more or less enjoying the fruits of my labour for 5 years. 
I met Ian in Stirling (the City!) a few years ago and he was looking well. He'd managed to retire too, before the swines raised the pension age to 61.
He was a great man to work with, loads of enthusiasm although hard to keep up with, the nearest to a workoholic I've known. All our AB's said his 2/E's only stayed with him one trip, but we seemed to hit it off. Somehow he seemed to be able to exist on half the sleep I needed.
We had some great nights in the St Clements or the Yardarm.
I have to say life on the oil & gas platforms was a lot easier. Going from 6 weeks on/off to one on/off helped, + the pay(==D)


----------



## trevor8869

Hi Gordy , yes we used to call Ian the road runner he was so fast , one minute you would be talking to him and the next he was gone,last time I saw Ian was at the 21st birthday of Stirling shipping at Stirling castle,and we had a good time(Pint) my time in Aberdeen most of it was spent over at Torry so the Torry bar used to be our watering hole,some times we used to park over at Pocra quay then go to the St clements, fond memories, ok Gordy take care we may get some more guys on here (Thumb)


----------



## gordy

Ah, Torry! The Rats Cellar used to be an entertaining place. When I got started with Shell in 78 they still had an office in Torry where they kept us twiddling our thumbs until they sorted out a platform for us to go to. Only job I did in the 4 weeks I was there was to fix a young office girls car exhaust. So needless to say the Cellar saw a lot of us.
Stirlings crew manager when I joined was Cathy (Davidson?). The interview was one of the most casual I've had. I was trying to get on ferries but Cathy said there was nothing doing there but if I fancied the supply boats I could start right away. If it hadn't been for Texaco making me work my notice I'd have been away that week!
I think when I saw Ian he told me Cathy was not at all well. MS I think.
The only semi argument she and I had was when I submitted a lunch receipt for £14 from an Aberdeen Italian restaurant. (In 1977!) She'd be wise enough to know it was a £3 pizza and the rest in vino(Jester)


----------



## trevor8869

Hi Gordy yea Kathleen Duncan was the crew manageres, very nice person and did a good job,also kept a good eye on the exspences(*)) who was your superintendant then? can you remember, I still keep in contact with a few guys from the old firm most of the ones from my last ship the Stirling Aquarius but as Stirling has gone now and Harrisons so its difficult to get in touch with any of the old hands .


----------



## gordy

Can't remember the supers name but I know he went doolally when he saw the bill for some antifouling/biocide 'pills' Ian got from the chandlers. We put them in the intake strum boxes and they cured the problem we got with the mussel spawn breaking free from the pipework and choking the main engine air coolers. Every trip we started, we found the coolers blocked which meant slow steaming until we got enough time in port to remove them, a bl**dy awkward job. The overheating knackered the cylinder head cooling water rubber 'o' rings so they had to get done, and while doing them the cylinder liners usually moved meaning a real work up, just into the trip. 
Anyway the pills were working great, but we were told to send them back due to cost(Cloud) 
Ian and I eventually fitted a back flushing system which did the trick. These things were the highlight of my time in supply boats, the maintenance was down to just the two of you, so there was a lot of job satisfaction. Learning to use the 'Bandit' gear to repair bunkering hoses in winter alongside the Montrose in heavy weather with only the cooks duffle coat for insulation was character building.(Jester)


----------



## trevor8869

Did you remember my brother Colin Hunt he was master on there for many years on the Montrose A run , and I think it was Callum McKenzie was mate at one time , one of the ABs that was on there was John Mcneil (Barra) played the bag pipes, Ian was agood man for fixing proplems ect he was good at pumping cement with the mickey mouse Gatz Fuller system the things he use to rig up to get things working better where quite remarkable .Every one had exsperiance at the hose mending saga with the Bandit gear as you say usually in bad weather conditions.


----------



## gordy

Can't recall your brother, but Callum was mate & Angus captain all the time I was on the Eagle.
Re the Gatz Fuller system, Ian's gizmo, (of which he was very proud!) was a way of controlling the air out of the compressor so that more cargo was mixed with it. We got transfer rates of 40-50 tons/hour for the heavier stuff which according to him was outstanding compared to other systems at the time. The system was very hands on for us when the tanks were near empty. One of the AB's caused a stooshie between Angus and me when he appeared down at the plant to sweep out the tanks but neglected to tell me we were still tied up to the platform. When all was clean I nipped up to the wheelhouse with a coffee to be met by Angus not best pleased that the ship now had a nice coating of Battleship Grey. 
I do remember an AB from Barra, but not a pipeplayer, he probably didn't have time, as he had 14 children!


----------



## trevor8869

do remember an AB from Barra, but not a pipeplayer, he probably didn't have time, as he had 14 children!


No thats not the one I know the one I know liked his juice ,I think Callum was made medicaly unfit for what reason I'mm not sure, Ian was a genius as regards getting things working how they should be, just had alook in my discharge book and I did a two week trip on the Eagle that was in 1982 just a relief job


----------



## gordy

I'm sure Ian told me Callum's problem was his ticker. Shame, he was a really nice guy.
I bumped into Ian a few times after I left, usually in the Prince of Wales in Aberdeen. He usually had his 2/E with him and they always looked knackered, he was probably wearing them out!


----------



## duquesa

*Sterling shipping*

Any memories of Capt Jimmy Whitley or his son Paul?


----------



## trevor8869

The name rings a bell where was he from


----------



## Angus Murray

*Jim Whitley*



trevor8869 said:


> The name rings a bell where was he from


Trevor
I am sure that the Jim Whitley referred to was one of the Wimpey masters - not Stirling - would have been in Wimpey same time as yourself. He was on the Wimpey Seawolf when i knew him - a nice guy!. Hope you received the 'double' PM!

Gordon 
40/ 50 ton discharge on the Gatx Fuller ? -pull the other one ! or i must have been ashore! 

Angus


----------



## gordy

Angus Murray said:


> Trevor
> I am sure that the Jim Whitley referred to was one of the Wimpey masters - not Stirling - would have been in Wimpey same time as yourself. He was on the Wimpey Seawolf when i knew him - a nice guy!. Hope you received the 'double' PM!
> 
> Gordon
> 40/ 50 ton discharge on the Gatx Fuller ? -pull the other one ! or i must have been ashore!
> 
> Angus


Ian told me that in the St Clements(Jester)


----------



## trevor8869

gordy said:


> Ian told me that in the St Clements(Jester)




Its amazing how fast it pumps with the help of a pint of HEAVY!!!(Pint)


----------



## Charlie_Wood

duquesa said:


> Any memories of Capt Jimmy Whitley or his son Paul?


As far as I know "old" Jim is still hail and hearty and enjoying retirement. Young Jim (who was always my choice mate) still keeps in touch and we had a beer in Fowey last year. Time flies though, even he's a grandad now!! He went to Houlders Offshore but hae been a long time with Tecnip?? an american outfit that own the Apache amongst others. I guess he must be their senior master as they seem to think a lot of him.

Going by your user name perhaps you knew him in Houlders?

Edited to add. I went back to help Harrisons out in 1991 for a couple of months as skipper of the Valdivia. Ian Cameron was second, we had some fun!!


----------



## Paul Haysom

Trevor , Angus, Charlie.

Good to hear from you guys, My memory of Jim was a 'typical' lunchtime session in the Ferryden then back to the Seawolf. At 1645 the Aberdeen superintendent made an un-announced visit and found us in the 2/E cabin. Cans everywhere, chief asleep under the sink. Jims response "We always have a beer before tea !"


----------



## trevor8869

Hi Paul,nice to hear from you hope you are enjoying your retirement,


----------



## Captain ninja

Hello Trevor it's Dave Bland. Working for Tidewater now in Pointe Noire West Africa been there since the last of their boats went. I have the Madonna Tide a UT 755 Norwegian built.


----------



## trevor8869

Hi David hope you are well nice to hear from you!! rather you in west Africa than me had my spell down there in Warri & Port Harcourt rather entertaining to say the least. I,mm lazing around enjoying my retirement David , keep in contact Dave .

All the best Trev


----------



## Captain ninja

I never expected to see so many Ex Stirling guys playing on computers. Jono who was Mate with me on the Clyde and Spey put me onto this site just before I went away last time. Best regards to all Dave Bland


----------



## duquesa

*Sterling Shipping*

Charlie_Wood, You're correct on Houlders. I sailed with Jimmy a lot and he and his family became great friends. He and his wife attended my wedding and that was 41 years ago! Young Paul and his sister used to sleep in a drawer under my bunk when they came ship visiting. That was how small they were and someone thinks Paul is now senior master. God I feel old. However, I'm delighted to hear Jim is still well as I lost most contact with him when he got divorced years ago. I am still in regular contact with his first wife. Thanks a lot.(Thumb)


----------



## Angus Murray

*Willie MacLear - Personnel*

To all ex Stirling Personnel
Just received the sad news that Willie MacLear (Personnel Dept) has passed away, apparently following a heart attack. This was passed on to me by Dave Bland, who in turn was informed by Michelle Rooney (also ex personnel Dept).Dave asked me to pass this on to all of you , as he himself was unable to do so from offshore Congo.
Willie was a really nice guy with a great sense of humour and always helpful, as they all were in these earlier days of Stirling. Same could be said of his predecessors in that chair, Kathleen Duncan and Bob Adair (who sadly passed away at a relatively early age).
Regards to all
Angus


----------



## trevor8869

Thanks for the info Angus , very sad to hear, Willi as you say was a very understanding person always helpfull he did a fine job looking after all personel in Stirling, not an easy task for sure.


regards Trevor


----------



## Derek Roger

Anybody know Willie Lauchlin ??


----------



## trevor8869

Yes I do was eng superintendant for many years then techincal director


----------



## jimmyjenk

Very sorry to hear of Willie McLear's passing, he had a great sense of humour and loved a good 'wind up'.

I was H.J. Cameron's second for years, I'm still worn out - that was just from collecting the black fingered printed coffee mugs from down below.


----------



## David Goldthorp

Hi Guys
Most of you won't remember me, but I worked at No16 Woodside Cres in Glasgow for 12 years. I joined in 1984 (at the tender age of 18) as the Technical Dept Assistant working with Gerry Boyd, John Rae, Willie Lauchlan, George Williamson, Alex Calderwood, Paul Fry, Gordon Brown, Ian Houliston (The Nav Arch), Stan Harrison, Bill Chalmers and Ian Burrows.
You may remember the pain the backside guy who used to constantly send you memos about the numbering of and missing rotadex cards (maintenance records)....well that was me!!!!
I came across this site by accident and started reading. Very interesting and great to see so many familiar names. I didn't get to meet many of the crew in person, but I did write and receive a great deal of correspondence from you all.
I left Harrisons, after 12 enjoyable years, in 1996 to emigrate to Australia.
I was saddened to hear of the demise of the company a few years ago.
Now I am even more saddened to hear of Willie McLear's passing. He was such a funny guy, and always had something comical to say about any situation. I heard that he took Bob Adair's death very badly, and was never quite the same after that.
I was recently back in Scotland for my dad's funeral and while there I visited Marion Johnson (the Receptionist from No16). Her sight is failing badly and she is now registered blind, but she's still going strong. She lost her husband Lex a few years ago.
As I said I don't know if anyone will remember me, but if you do it'd be good to hear from you and to get any news on any other ex-HCL/SS Personnel.
I will make sure I keep logging on to this site for any updates.
Cheers and best wishes to all
David


----------



## trevor8869

Hi David very nice to hear from you, I do remember you well i think you visited the ships quite frequently to check the rotadex cards  ,I retired in 2000 after 25 year's with Stirling and as you say a very sad day when Stirling finished it was agreat company and I enjoyed all my time with them, and the guys on the ships.
Pleased to know Marion is still going strong , and sorry to hear of your bereavment of your Father.
As you can see from the various post on here that we still keep in contact with each other ,and I also keep in touch with alot of the guys by email . 
Ok David great to hear from you keep in touch and keep visiting this forum 

Regards Trevor Hunt


----------



## Charlie_Wood

Just thought I'd add a post to keep this thread going as just last night in a bar I was explaining to an ex Aeromarine (Clan Line) stevedore down here in South Africa why I left Clan Line and then ended up with such a fantastic Company in HCL/SS. They truly were special.

I remember you David and all the names you mentioned brought back some wonderful memories. When I was talking about the company last night one of the stories I told was about visiting 16 Woodside Crescent for lunch in the boardroom before taking command of the Valdivia in 1991 when I came back to help out for a couple of months. I was chatting to Iain Harrison and he turned to Ian Burrows and said "Oh, Ian go and get Charlie a sherry would you", how I sniggered to myself!!

I met up with Paul and Isobel Haysom in the summer when they sailed into Fowey. Both seemed just the same as 20 odd years ago.


----------



## jimmyjenk

I saw Mr Harrison in February 2002, he was on Stirling's last new build, Stirling Islay, for the handover ceremony, and to locate his chosen artwork throughout the accommodation. He had commissioned several up and coming Scottish artists.
I re-introduced myself and told him the last time we met, was in the bar on the Norse Pilot in Hiroshima in December 1980. He seemed surprised, but genuinely pleased.
Most of the lads standing by the boat were not invited to the do, I never understand why we don't get invites to this sort of thing, we would have certainly livened it up.
We consoled ourselves by looking at the new painting of a bare lady in the messroom.
[=P]


----------



## Charlie_Wood

jimmyjenk said:


> I saw Mr Harrison in February 2002, he was on Stirling's last new build, Stirling Islay, for the handover ceremony, and to locate his chosen artwork throughout the accommodation. He had commissioned several up and coming Scottish artists.
> I re-introduced myself and told him the last time we met, was in the bar on the Norse Pilot in Hiroshima in December 1980. He seemed surprised, but genuinely pleased.
> Most of the lads standing by the boat were not invited to the do, I never understand why we don't get invites to this sort of thing, we would have certainly livened it up.
> We consoled ourselves by looking at the new painting of a bare lady in the messroom.
> [=P]


I'm quite sure he remembered you well, even after 22 years, hence the lack of an invite to "the Do"!!(Jester)


----------



## jimmyjenk

I take a dim view of posters wandering on to this forum, irresponsibly writing the truth, without a bye your leave.

Happy New Year, Charlie !!!!!! (Thumb)


----------



## Blackal

If I remember correctly - Harrisons sponsored Sue Jane Taylor while she was at art college?

She went on to create the *Piper Alpha Memorial*, which is in Hazelhead Park, Aberdeen.

http://www.hi-arts.co.uk/Default.aspx.LocID-hianewla5.RefLocID-hiacg5005001.Lang-EN.htm

I know this is a Stirling Shipping thread, but I'll always remember the artwork which arrived in Japan for the christening of Voreda............

Jimmy Black took the portrait of HM Queen Elizabeth, turned it over - and wrote in chinagraph:

"All the best, Jim - Love Elizabeth"

He showed it to the shipyard management while saying in his Belfast accent:

"Sure - that's nice of Liz to write that!" 

I've never seen any Japanese - bow so low, as those who thought that Jimmy Black was related to the Queen. (Thumb) 

Al


----------



## jmd999

For those of you that knew him, my dad Fred Ditty (Engineer) passed away this week - I know one of his Ships was the Stirling Bridge can't remember the rest sorry.


----------



## Blackal

PM sent


----------



## Nick Balls

The Artwork on the Stirling ships was brilliant ! I had a great print of a picture by James Harrigan in my cabin called 'Lobster boat' The ship had many good pictures and some not so good but what a difference it made to the feeling of it being a nice place to live and work. The importance of this can not be over stressed and an aspect that many shipowners overlook.


----------



## nicholls

*P C Nicholls*

Hi All, 
My dad was captain with Stirling shipping, Peter Nicholls. He died in 1985, anyone remember him? 
Ian


----------



## Charlie_Wood

nicholls said:


> Hi All,
> My dad was captain with Stirling shipping, Peter Nicholls. He died in 1985, anyone remember him?
> Ian


Hi Ian,

Your dad was my mentor when I transferred from the deep sea ships of Harrisons(Clyde) to Stirling Shipping. I joined the Osprey with him in 81 as Mate and stayed with him until promoted onto the Cormorant. Your dad was a very clever, gentle man. I never suffered much from seasickness but when I had to go to his cabin to wake him the heady aroma of sweaty socks and strong pipe tobacco used to make me feel quite unwell(Jester). Fortunately he met your Mum and she dragged him from his confirmed batchelorhood and he was a changed man. It was a very sad day when he was taken so early. Hope you and your Mum are both well.

I'm struggling to remember your mother's name, but I'm sure we met.


----------



## nicholls

Hi Charlie, 
Thanks for your reply-my mum is Jane, she and I and my older sister definatly came up to ospray and ash I think. Mums still all good. From all accounts Dad seemed a pretty top bloke. 
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Angus Murray

*Peter Nicholls*



nicholls said:


> Hi All,
> My dad was captain with Stirling shipping, Peter Nicholls. He died in 1985, anyone remember him?
> Ian


Ian
Remember your dad very well. He was master and i was mate on the Stirling Rock during my first year with Stirling in 1976. Could not have wished for a better mentor, and a gentleman in every respect. My discharge book shows his signature when i paid off in May 1976 at Peterhead. He was due to return to the vessel after his leave, but was transferred to the Stirling Ash for her Canadian charter. Although sorry to lose his company, this proved benificial to me as i was then promoted to master, rejoining the vessel in Invergordon. Typical of your dad, he sent me a message of best wishes for my new command.
If i remember correctly, your dad used to fly up north from (Teeside?) in a small plane piloted by himself and a chum of his ?? All who knew him at Stirling, both ashore and afloat were greatly saddened at the news of his passing at such a young age. Your message revived many happy memories - many thanks!
Regards
Angus Murray


----------



## nicholls

Hi Angus, 
Thats right, I grew up just in the flight path of Teeside airport, mainly so dad could fly up to Aberdeen. He used to navigate his plane by following the M1 to Edinburgh and then north across the forth bridge. My sister got married in July and there was a good contingent from the flying club there. There is a painting of Ash transferring cargo to a rig in our hallway. I'm glad you have such fond memories, thanks for your reply.
Ian


----------



## ACuriousVenture

*A Curious Venture - history of harrisons (clyde) ltd*

A history of Harrisons (Clyde) including Stirling Shipping has just been written and published by Iain Harrison under the title 'A Curious Venture'. It has many photographs in full colour and short biographies of sea-going and office personnel, anecdotes and extracts from 'Clanger'. 

Unfortunately it was not possible to mention everyone individually who worked with us over the years, but no-one is forgotten. We were a great team!

Anyone interested in having a copy, as a gift, please apply by email to [email protected] with full name and address. One copy per applicant while stocks last.

Many thanks and Best Wishes


----------



## trevor8869

To all the Stirling guys have merry Christmas and a happy new year

Trevor


----------



## Derek Roger

trevor8869 said:


> Yes I do was eng superintendant for many years then techincal director


Willie has moved back to the Clyde and is still ticking along . I did receive a copy of the book from Ian ; very nice .

Derek


----------



## trevor8869

Thanks for the info Derek!!merry Christmas!


----------



## 5036

Stirling Imp (Grampian Falcon) on her way to a new life with a Glasgow company.


----------



## weg43

Hi all, Does anyone know where Angus McEachern 2/E and C/E in Stirling from their earliest days end up, Thanks, weg43


----------



## Angus Murray

*Angus Maceachern*



weg43 said:


> Hi all, Does anyone know where Angus McEachern 2/E and C/E in Stirling from their earliest days end up, Thanks, weg43


Angus moved to Mariners Park (Wallasey) some years ago along with his wife (had married late in life).Unfortunately his wife passed away and Angus moved back to Scotland, residing at Alness. I used to receive a Christmas card every year without fail, but not this year, so I am not too sure about his present status. Would be pleased to hear of anyone with information.


----------



## weg43

Thanks for the response Angus; I had the great pleasure of sailing with Angus M., but only deep sea way back in the 70's and he is one of these unforgettable people whom I lost touch with,a long time ago,and,like some others,I wondered what had became of him in later years. In view of what you said,I hope he's O.K., Thanks again, weg43.


----------



## Shona

*Angus MacEachern*

I am Angus' cousin Shona. I am sorry to let you know that Angus passed away yesterday (23rd February). He had been unwell for most of last year. His sister Kathleen lived near him and saw him most days so he wasn't alone. Kathleen wanted me to let you know. I think she met you a couple of times Angus. The funeral is this Friday 28th at 12.30 at Inverness Crematorium. Sorry to be the bearer of such sad news.


----------



## Angus Murray

*Angus MacEachern*



Shona said:


> I am Angus' cousin Shona. I am sorry to let you know that Angus passed away yesterday (23rd February). He had been unwell for most of last year. His sister Kathleen lived near him and saw him most days so he wasn't alone. Kathleen wanted me to let you know. I think she met you a couple of times Angus. The funeral is this Friday 28th at 12.30 at Inverness Crematorium. Sorry to be the bearer of such sad news.


Sad news indeed - sending you a PM

Angus Murray


----------



## weg43

*Angus MacEachern*

Shona,
So sad to read of Angus' passing.He was a gem and a one of.
Heartfelt Sympathy and Sincerest Condolences. I also have sent you P.M.
weg43.


----------



## David Goldthorp

Sorry to be the bearer of some very sad news, but I heard from the UK that Willie Lauchlan passed away on Monday 9 June.
Willie & Inge had moved from Dunoon to Perthshire, but I understand they had recently moved back to the West again....Largs I think.
My deepest sympathy and condolences go to Inge and the family.
David G


----------



## Derek Roger

David Goldthorp said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of some very sad news, but I heard from the UK that Willie Lauchlan passed away on Monday 9 June.
> Willie & Inge had moved from Dunoon to Perthshire, but I understand they had recently moved back to the West again....Largs I think.
> My deepest sympathy and condolences go to Inge and the family.
> David G


Willies funeral is next Friday at the crematorium near Dreghorn Irvine .
He and Inge were close friends . He is sadly missed .He has a son Andrew and daughter Katrina and two grandchildren .


----------



## trevor8869

Very sorry to hear of Willie's passing he was a very good engineering Supt / director , 
my condolences to his family

Capt T J Hunt


----------



## GrahamBurn

Just come across this thread, I worked for Stirling for a brief spell in 99, was on Spica with Simon Rawlinson and Derek Landels down below, Vince Kelly was skipper and Mike McKay was Mate I think, can't remember any others just now.
Came across Simon off W Africa pumping fuel to us from a Toisa boat and Derek is with Maersk now. 
I went to Maersk after Stirling when I got paid off after they laid ships up as the oil price plumetted and had to go as last in first out, I was quite disappointed as I thoroughly enjoyed my short spell with Stirling, I have never experienced the same cameraderie since that time.
After 11 years at Maersk I moved on to Hartmann Offshore where I am now half way through my last trip, in August I start with Svitzer in Pembroke Dock as technical super so I'm hanging up my sea boots at last.
Best wishes to you all
Graham


----------



## japottinger

*Stirling*



roymuir said:


> Was wondering if anyone had a photo of either of the "Stirling Ash" or "Stirling Cormorant" owned by the above co. a subsidiary of Harrisons of Clyde?
> Many thanks.


Posted a couple in special craft section
Jim


----------



## nicholls

Hi All, I have the sad news that Hughie Miller passed away recently. Ian


----------



## trevor8869

Thanks for the info sorry to hear of Hughie 's passing he was a fine guy and good engineer my condolances go out to his family


----------



## wmac1953

*More Sad News*

Sorry to report John Macfaddin long time Stirling Mate and latterly Master on the Dee & ESK before the went to Putford has passed away just a couple of weeks short of his 70th following a 3+ year battle with Prostate Cancer. Another great character lost.

Willie Mackay


----------



## GrahamBurn

Sorry to hear of Johns passing, I think he was our Mate on the opposite team on Spica, at such a young age as well.
Graham


----------



## JimmyW

Only ever sailed with John once. He was Mate with my dad(Jim Whitley) for a long time. My dad never gave praise easily, but reckoned John was the best mate ever. Very sad to hear of his passing. Do you know if Dick Mean is still about ??

Jim Whitley Jnr(retired)


----------



## JimmyW

*Stirling shipping*



wmac1953 said:


> Sorry to report John Macfaddin long time Stirling Mate and latterly Master on the Dee & ESK before the went to Putford has passed away just a couple of weeks short of his 70th following a 3+ year battle with Prostate Cancer. Another great character lost.
> 
> Willie Mackay


Very sorry to hear about John. Only sailed with him once, but my dad (who had him as Mate for a long time) reckoned he was the best ever, not a bad comment from my "old man". Is Dick Mean still about ??
Regards
Jim Whitley Jnr (retired)


----------



## JimR909448

JimmyW said:


> Very sorry to hear about John. Only sailed with him once, but my dad (who had him as Mate for a long time) reckoned he was the best ever, not a bad comment from my "old man". Is Dick Mean still about ??
> Regards
> Jim Whitley Jnr (retired)


Regarding Dick Mean. I sailed with him on and off for over 10 years. We kept in touch after his retirement and would visit occasionally. Last heard he had gone out to Thailand and was living with his son Andy. This must have been sometime late 16 early 17. Not sure of the cir***stances but our Christmas card was returned this year with Deceased across it. Think he made it into his 80s. 
Jim Simpson.


----------



## trevor8869

Hi anyone from Stirling still on this site


----------



## Angus Murray

*Stirling Forum*

Trevor
Does not look like it Trevor - all seem to have migrated to Facebook closed group 'An Even Curiouser Venture.' Still seem to be well visited with nearly 27000 hits, but no takers! Have sent you a PM.



trevor8869 said:


> Hi anyone from Stirling still on this site


----------



## dodie

roymuir said:


> Was wondering if anyone had a photo of either of the "Stirling Ash" or "Stirling Cormorant" owned by the above co. a subsidiary of Harrisons of Clyde?
> Many thanks.


Yes I have many pictures of the stirling ash and other Stirling offshore vessels, I just cannot scan them as they are all rather large original pictures which I found in my fathers attic when I sorted it out a few month ago. I was wondering what to do with them and therefore did a search as I can imagine anyne who was connected with the comany would love to have them... If you have a FB page message me You can message me on my FB page with your contact details etc., If you want them??? Regards dodie FB Kenya Couk [email protected]


----------



## Lordpeterpotter

roymuir said:


> Was wondering if anyone had a photo of either of the "Stirling Ash" or "Stirling Cormorant" owned by the above co. a subsidiary of Harrisons of Clyde?
> Many thanks.


----------



## DesPaul

Hi. Just picked this site up. I owe me life to the crew of the North Sea Oil Rig Supply vessel the Stirling Cormorant. I was in a Chinook Helicopter leaving the Magnus Platform on the 2nd May 1984 when it crashed into the sea. Some of my colleagues were picked up on winches from Helicopters. I was swimming for over half an hour when the Sterling Cormorant came alongside me. They put a Gemini rescue boat in the water and picked me up. My survival suit had been leaking and when they come to pull me out it nearly tipped the Gemini over due to the weight of myself and the water inside the suit. The Gemini went over me at one point. The 2 man crew got me onto the Sterling Cormorant and cut off my survival suit and got me into a shower. They then let me speak to my wife on the ship to shore. By then she was watching it on the News. 

An RAF Nimrod was put in charge of the overall rescue and flew about 50' over me in the water and was videoing the whole thing. They used the film on the News. 

I would like to say thanks to the skipper and crew if any are still with us. I was very lucky. Des


----------

